# Cube Access WLS GTC SL 13,5" : 27,5"



## Matein (4. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

Bei meiner Suche nach einem neuen Bike bin ich auf obriges Cube gestoßen.
Nur leider hab ich überhaupt nichts zur Rahmengröße und Geometrie finden können.
Wisst ihr vl für welche Fahrerinnen das Bike tauglich ist, passt die Reifengröße zum Rahmen? Ich selbst bin knapp über 1,50 m also recht klein 
Kosten würde die Gaudi 1999,- die Frage ob es das wert ist stellt sich mir natürlich auch....
Danke schon mal für die Tipps!
Grüße
Matein


----------



## 4mate (4. September 2013)

Ich finde es SEHR teuer, für ein Carbon-Hardtail mit XT Ausstattung und 11Kg Gewicht

*CUBE ACCESS WLS GTC SL 27.5/29*

Da es erst ab Oktober 2013 ausgeliefert wird, sind noch nicht alle Daten 

über die Geometrie in den Webseiten enthalten. 13,5" müsste aber passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matein (8. September 2013)

Danke schön mal für deine Einschätzung. Ich werde wohl den Markt mal weiter beobachten


----------

